# cuttin tabs inside of front spring pocket



## scr8pin (Jun 30, 2006)

i started the install today on my 80 malibu wagon. Is a torch the best tool for the job to cut those tabs off inside of the front spring pocket. Im sure in the past hydro installs i have left them there. F#$kin rookies :uh:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

use some vise grips and then bend them back and forth untill they break off


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

if playing with open flames isnt your thing, use a 3" cut off disc on a die grinder. cuts them off nice and clean


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Its easy with a torch. Just watch you ears, I've had hot sparks go in my ears not only does it hurt but you can hear it....


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 28 2007, 07:42 PM~7110445
> *Its easy with a torch. Just watch you ears, I've had hot sparks go in my ears not only does it hurt but you can hear it....
> *


don't u hate when that happens :tears:  just gotta be careful i seen my father in law catch his head on fire :burn: it was funny as hell watchin him tryin to put his hair out :rofl:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Jan 28 2007, 06:48 PM~7110509
> *don't u hate when that happens :tears:   just gotta be careful i seen my father in law catch his head on fire :burn: it was funny as hell watchin him tryin to put his hair out :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i used a plasma, nice and easy


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 28 2007, 04:42 PM~7110445
> *Its easy with a torch. Just watch you ears, I've had hot sparks go in my ears not only does it hurt but you can hear it....
> *



Thats happened to me :0 Kept my head ringing ring ding dong ringdy ding dong keep there heads ringing
:roflmao:


----------



## lows-10 (Oct 10, 2004)

i cut mine out of my s-10 with a cut-off wheel, just wear a face mask....lol


----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

bro their are some good ideas here


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have always left mine in and just bent them in.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 28 2007, 10:36 PM~7114626
> *I have always left mine in and just bent them in.
> *



































what about this ?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 29 2007, 01:52 AM~7114756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 28 2007, 10:52 PM~7114756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the only way to do it, imo  or that seam will split!!!!


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 29 2007, 01:52 AM~7114756
> *
> what about this ?
> *



yep we did that on Matts Grand Prix, makes it a hell of a lot stronger but you lose some coil stack..


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Be careful when you are cutting on the passenger side of a GM, the fuel line is there.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 29 2007, 12:34 AM~7115041
> *thats the only way to do it, imo   or that seam will split!!!!
> *


what about welding another donut in there for added strength...had my regal ripthrough the seam right thur


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 29 2007, 01:47 PM~7119099
> *what about welding another donut  in there for added strength...had my regal ripthrough the seam right thur
> *


welding in a donut will work too, but not as good as the above, cause the bigger the peice you weld in, the more it will spread out the load.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 28 2007, 06:35 PM~7110860
> *i used a plasma, nice and easy
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Jan 28 2007, 03:48 PM~7110509
> *don't u hate when that happens :tears:   just gotta be careful i seen my father in law catch his head on fire :burn: it was funny as hell watchin him tryin to put his hair out :rofl:
> *


not funny it happened to me to


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

things we do to have fun :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

if u weld a ring in around were the teethe are split the widest you dont have to cut them out..also id u use a 3/8 donut it will spread the load out enough where it wont split at all...i have personally seen dozens of frames from serious hoppers..and very rarely do they reinforce this area..the reason they tear is if u use a single donut in the pocket it bends loses shape and pushes on the teethe pushing on the weld and they split...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

this took quite a few hours to fix.. :uh:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 29 2007, 09:29 PM~7121574
> *this took quite a few hours to fix..  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


ouch :0 :tears: :scrutinize:


----------



## lows-10 (Oct 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 29 2007, 03:17 PM~7118779
> *Be careful when you are cutting on the passenger side of a GM, the fuel line is there.
> *


my fuel lines are on the driver side on my s-10 and on my buddys monte carlo.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 29 2007, 05:29 PM~7121574
> *this took quite a few hours to fix..  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


damn tuna, i gotta fix that this week for someone, looks exactly like that, drivers side and all, fuckin dumbies think they can bounce with a gbody w/3.5 tons and no reinforcements :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lows-10_@Jan 29 2007, 06:10 PM~7121985
> *my fuel lines are on the driver side on my s-10 and on my buddys monte carlo.
> *


v6 drivers side, v8 passenger side.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

im doing mine like D-cheese. infact i think ill finish that tomorrow :cheesy: but yea, the plasma is by far the easyest. man i love that thing, im the fucking plasma ninja!
























tomorrow ill make a jig out of 2x2 tube, made off the engine mounts that will hold the a-arm mounts so i can cut them free and remove them so i can weld them in from the stop, then a plate over the intire top side. and bolt the engine mounts back in and have everything in the correct place!. o yes. pay no mind to the nasty cut it was hard to manuver that plasma in the pocket :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

When mine bent and the donut bent too, I am now going to weld the bent donut up into the top. Before I do, I will attach a sleeve to the under side of the donut, then weld a flat plate under that. The way, (in theory) the whole thing will sit up higher to allow more coil. 

Plus the bent donut (in theory) will have more contact area. Look at it like a upside down soup bowl, with a plate under it. This appears to allow 1/2" more room for coil action. 

Plus, it should also allow the cylinder to sit in place perfectly, as it bent the donut to conform to its pressure with the way it sat with the angle of the coil/cup.

Once that donut and the tangs bend, everythings fits perfect, this is why I'm using it. 

I'll post images it later.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

You see all that space above the plate, that can be used to allow the cylinders to sit up higher. This is what I am trying to do by using a dish shaped plate.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 29 2007, 08:43 PM~7122262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that intire 1/8" of stock frame?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 29 2007, 08:29 PM~7121574
> *this took quite a few hours to fix..  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


yep i had to fix a homies lincoln towncar one time. same thing only it was on the passangers side. took about eight hours to take the fender off and straighten the frame. then i plated it and welded the mounts back on for the control arm. it was a bunch of bullshit!


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Tell em Rich, this should be required for any lifting uffin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 29 2007, 07:47 PM~7122311
> *that intire 1/8" of stock frame?
> *


I wish. 

That same area but with no cutting. Before installing hydraulics, and looking up at inside the coil tower, you will see those tangs. Once they start to bend, they will bend upwards. Then that section will look dished. Looking at the donut that did the damage, it is also dished, yet fits perfectly up inside the coil tower. 

You just can't weld that donut up there, because the cylinder will slop around, and you just can't weld a flat plate to that donut, because it too will bend. This is why I am going to use a sleeve or spacer between them. All of this will sit higher up into the coil tower.

Now you see that part of the bracket that holds the a-arm. That is where the dished plate (old donut) will come up too. It will also help support that plate.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jan 29 2007, 07:43 PM~7123011
> *Tell em Rich, this should be required for any lifting uffin:
> *


YOU KNOW ...EVERY STREET HOPPER NEEDS THIS DONE ....ESPECIALLY G-BODYS ......THERE FRAMES ARE WEAKEST RIGHT THERE...DONT KNOW HOW MANY I HAVE SEEN WITH THE CYLINDER PUSHED THROUGH AND THE UPPER A-ARM MOUNT RIPPED OFF.....THIS IS NOT GONNA HAPPEN TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 29 2007, 10:33 PM~7123690
> *I wish.
> 
> That same area but with no cutting.  Before installing hydraulics, and looking up at inside the coil tower, you will see those tangs.  Once they start to bend, they will bend upwards. Then that section will look dished. Looking at the donut that did the damage, it is also dished, yet fits perfectly up inside the coil tower.
> ...


post some pic


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 29 2007, 05:39 PM~7120429
> *if u weld a ring in around were the teethe are split the widest you dont have to cut them out..also id u use a 3/8 donut it will spread the load out enough where it wont split at all...i have personally seen dozens of frames from serious hoppers..and very rarely do they reinforce this area..the reason they tear is if u use a single donut in the pocket it bends loses shape and pushes on the teethe pushing on the weld and they split...
> *


Take it to a good shop,that is the weakest part....Plus some hoods get exspensive.
We cut out and remove those fingers and weld in a long extended style donut , and then just run 1 standard donut :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 29 2007, 07:29 PM~7121574
> *this took quite a few hours to fix..  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like my ex's pussy.... :0 and it took weeks to fix !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 29 2007, 07:20 PM~7122098
> *im doing mine like D-cheese.  infact i think ill finish that tomorrow :cheesy:  but yea, the plasma is by far the easyest. man i love that thing, im the fucking plasma ninja!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea !!!! Where did you get that from ???

:biggrin:  :biggrin: 

John


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 29 2007, 06:29 PM~7121574
> *this took quite a few hours to fix..  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


FIX.....you mean I tossed my Regal for nuttin, nah thats what happened to my car but at the time I didn't know how to weld and no one in the area I lived wanted to fuck wit welding "on a cars frame" (bitches) so I just pulled the setup and crushed the car, sux too cause I had just come bac from Iraq and picked my ride up from a yearlong hiatus at the bodyshop gettin new paint :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2007, 12:42 AM~7125458
> *That looks like my ex's pussy.... :0  and it took weeks to fix !!!! :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dam bro, she got her shit pushed thru too, huh ?!? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 30 2007, 08:02 AM~7126415
> *Thats a great idea !!!!  Where did you get that from ???
> 
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: aaah shit i dunno :cheesy: but imma stop talkin about it and be about it. ill post some progress tonight,


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 29 2007, 11:42 PM~7125458
> *That looks like my ex's pussy.... :0  and it took weeks to fix !!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

HERE IS THE INSIDE OF MY 76. I USED A 3" CUT OFF WHEEL, ONCE THEY WERE CUT I USED A 100 GRIT ROLOC DISC TO CLEAN UP THE CUTS.

ONCE I TAKE THE BODY OFF THE FRAME I WILL REINFORCE THE SEAM FROM INSIDE THE SPRING POCKET SO THAT IT LASTS FOREVER. IT WILL BE EASY ONCE I CAN JUST FLIP THE FRAME UPSIDE DOWN. BTW NO HOPPING, JUST LIFT AND LAY.

BEFORE









AFTER......obviously I took this pic before I cut the hole for the cylinder.  










I DID THIS JUST TO GET THE FRONT CYLINDERS MOCKED UP SO I COULD NOTCH THE INNER WHEEL WELL FOR CLEARANCE BEFORE I DISASSEMBLED THE FRONT CLIP. This way the cylinders are centered with the notches I cut.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> *tomorrow ill make a jig out of 2x2 tube, made off the engine mounts that will hold the a-arm mounts so i can cut them free and remove them so i can weld them in from the stop, then a plate over the intire top side. and bolt the engine mounts back in and have everything in the correct place!.  o yes. pay no mind to the nasty cut it was hard to manuver that plasma in the pocket biggrin.gif*


I wonder why guys don't do this and move the mount to the outside, seems it might be an option to belly splits and extending a-arms. 

I have seen where the a-arm mount/brackets are bolt ons and adjustable. I think they were on some Fords made in the 70's.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 30 2007, 12:37 PM~7127868
> *I wonder why guys don't do this and move the mount to the outside, seems it might be an option to belly splits and extending a-arms.
> 
> I have seen where the a-arm mount/brackets are bolt ons and adjustable.  I think they were on some Fords made in the 70's.
> *


If you move the upper mounts further out then it would be like extending the arms and not the belly. The coils would still be in the same angle.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah damn i hate trying to cut them fuckers our with a grinder, i tried a torch once but was like fuck that, but luckily im doin the coil over in my new project so i dont have that problem. good luck homie,


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

This is a good one too. :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2007, 01:39 AM~7125437
> *Take it to a good shop,that is the weakest part....Plus some hoods get exspensive.
> We cut out and remove those fingers and weld in a long extended style donut , and then just run 1 standard donut :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: i said a ring in there if you look at what i wrote but i have seen alot of frames beat the hell up and this not happening if you just weld a donut sized ring in there to prevent the tearing


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i have one to but mys is a 83 malibu wagon i cut mys off useing a body air saw


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 30 2007, 07:50 PM~7133038
> *This is a good one too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I can't understand how any hydraulic shop shouldn't have the right to bitch slap some one after that

"I swear I won't hop it george witch way did he go witch way did he go"
:twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Feb 8 2007, 02:27 PM~7209382
> *I can't understand how any hydraulic shop shouldn't have the right to bitch slap some one after that
> 
> "I swear I won't hop it george witch way did he go witch way did he go"
> ...


I heard they were extended the legal term for abortion to 20 years old, how old are you?? you might want to hide out for a few years.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

this is a good topic needs furthert discussion..i was wondering all theses pics of the pockets blown out..i was noticing none of the had the ears and no horn reinforcement if you did the top will the the coil some threw?..i was curious


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 29 2007, 09:39 PM~7125437
> *Take it to a good shop,that is the weakest part....Plus some hoods get exspensive.
> We cut out and remove those fingers and weld in a long extended style donut , and then just run 1 standard donut :biggrin:
> *



Wassup Ron, by any chance do you have those long extended style donuts available for sale? I'm doing a Regal right now and I wanna get this weak point strapped, its better to be safe then sorry. Got my mig welder for the shop and I am working on getting the plasma, hopefully by summertime.


----------



## low85cutty (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Jan 28 2007, 06:07 PM~7110203
> *use some vise grips and then bend them back and forth untill they break off
> *


thats what i did and worked like a charm. little jackers cramp though... lol!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Without the tabs, how does the spring stay seated?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs+Apr 19 2007, 05:08 AM~7725664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW CAN YOU ASK THIS QUESTION, IF YOU ARE ACTUALLY DOING AN INSTALL ON A CAR?????????????

IF YOU HAVE *EVER* INSTALLED HYDRAULICS YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT THE SPRING SEATS ONTO THE SPRING CUP ONCE THE CAR HAS HYDRAULICS. :uh: :uh: :uh: 

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

LOL, caught me slippin, Oh well, sometimes you're the windshield.......sometimes you're the bug..... :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 21 2007, 12:11 PM~7742283
> *LOL,  caught me slippin, Oh well, sometimes you're the windshield.......sometimes you're the bug..... :biggrin:
> *



thats pretty funny.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 21 2007, 02:11 PM~7742283
> *LOL,  caught me slippin, Oh well, sometimes you're the windshield.......sometimes you're the bug..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thats a good saying!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 8 2007, 05:36 PM~7211941
> *I heard they were extended the legal term for abortion to 20 years old, how old are you?? you might want to hide out for a few years.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

vice grips worked alot easier than i expected.......


----------



## scr8pin (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Apr 23 2007, 10:08 PM~7757761
> *vice grips worked alot easier than i expected.......
> *


It shows how weak that factory frame is :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

anyone got pics of guide tubes that can be installed in the front cylinder cutouts


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I cut mine out, welded in an 1/8" thick round section that fills the whole area in,cut my cylinder hole right where i wanted it,, then welded up the factory seems.

did it that way since i was redoing the a-arm mounts. 1/4" on top of the 1/8" and doing a cylinder guide right now.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I pot a piece of tube in between the frame and donut Just big enough to take up the space..
Sometimes its 1-1/2 long sometimes 3" then i weld the donut to that...
The cylinder slides thruogh the donut and the tube...

Anyone use this method?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

alot of people do that,it also help keep the cyl up straight on g-body its important as the cyl can easily slap against the a-arm cross shaft and bend it


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

whats the best way to center the cylinder hole?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scr8pin_@Jan 28 2007, 04:06 PM~7110189
> *i started the install today on my 80 malibu wagon.  Is a torch the best tool for the job to cut those tabs off inside of the front spring pocket.  Im sure in the past hydro installs i have left them there.  F#$kin rookies :uh:
> *



*i USE THE PLASMA, real fast and clean  *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Good info.

I bent mine back and forth until they snapped off and then grinded the rough edges down. Was planning to use these cup/donuts that i made but it seems like it doesn't sit straight no matter how i set the custom cup or a regular donut in there. I'm sure with the weight of the car on it, that it'll "settle" into place a little, just want to make sure though. While i'd love to add a complete plate, i don't weld very well and don't have a welder either so just want to get some input on what to do.











Here's to show how far the sleeve will sit inside the recessed area.









Here's how it'll sit with pressure on it.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2007, 12:39 AM~7125437
> *Take it to a good shop,that is the weakest part....Plus some hoods get exspensive.
> We cut out and remove those fingers and weld in a long extended style donut , and then just run 1 standard donut :biggrin:
> *


do u have any pics?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

woh, a blast from the past :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 16 2010, 10:35 PM~17218089
> *woh, a blast from the past :biggrin:
> *


yea tru but i need some help!!! my car aint doing shit right now cause the way its reinforced!!! let me snap some pics!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 21 2007, 12:33 AM~7740043
> *HOW CAN YOU ASK THIS QUESTION, IF YOU ARE ACTUALLY DOING AN INSTALL ON A CAR?????????????
> 
> IF YOU HAVE EVER INSTALLED HYDRAULICS YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT THE SPRING SEATS ONTO THE SPRING CUP ONCE THE CAR HAS HYDRAULICS.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 28 2007, 05:35 PM~7110860
> *i used a plasma, nice and easy
> *


 :yes:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

ive cut alot of g-bodies and ive never cut those teeth off the ones yall are talking about and i have never had any problems???  :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good topic here


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> what about this ?
> 
> 
> can anybody make a set for my 83 cadi coupe-lmk with cost


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

would it work if i was to put like a short 2 or 1 turn 2 ton spring or 1 or 2 turn rear spring on the donut, the side that hits the frame. 

or can u even use something thicker then a donute like a 2 1/5 pound weight. thought i'd ask


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by frost1085_@Sep 16 2010, 11:30 PM~18587942
> *would it work if i was to put like a short 2 or 1 turn 2 ton spring or 1 or 2 turn rear spring on the donut, the side that hits the frame.
> 
> or can u even use something thicker then a donute like a 2 1/5 pound weight. thought i'd ask
> *


Your best bet would be to use some 1/4" plate and weld inside the coil pockets.


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Sep 18 2010, 10:08 PM~18601578
> *Your best bet would be to use some 1/4" plate and weld inside the coil pockets.
> *


do NOT use weights, they are cast iron and break. Ask me how I know. lol


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 18 2010, 07:33 PM~18844116
> *do NOT use weights, they are cast iron and break. Ask me how I know. lol
> *


lol, yea i didnt just some regular donutes untill i get a welder, i had the harbor freight m151 but i wanted to get something better


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

with the metal welded to the pocked do u still use donutes? or does the metal take there place


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

just 1 set of donuts bends pretty easy, I always weld 2 donuts together in the front so they wont get all bent up. Just a plate in the pocket wouldnt be enough I dont think


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

CoupeDTS said:


> just 1 set of donuts bends pretty easy, I always weld 2 donuts together in the front so they wont get all bent up. Just a plate in the pocket wouldnt be enough I dont think


A buddy at a machine shop made a custom set of donuts. out of some kind of strong steel. I think he made the set on a lathe. they are about 1 1/2 times thick and have like record groves. Also about 1/2" wider and fit real snug on the cylinders. Solid donuts, for sure. They look so good I could not bring myself to using them. also no rounded edges anywhere.

pics on request, but email me and I will post.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:wow::biggrin:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Hydros said:


> A buddy at a machine shop made a custom set of donuts. out of some kind of strong steel. I think he made the set on a lathe. they are about 1 1/2 times thick and have like record groves. Also about 1/2" wider and fit real snug on the cylinders. Solid donuts, for sure. They look so good I could not bring myself to using them. also no rounded edges anywhere.
> 
> pics on request, but email me and I will post.


Rounded edges are a good thing....


----------

